# Audi Q7



## adamd123 (Apr 25, 2004)

Does any one know if there are any more pictures or info on the Q7?
















http://autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=101380
I would love to see the interior, this car looks hot!








Adam


----------



## headpuncher33 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 (adamd123)*

Try this link, it's in the galleries section under "studies"
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...hotos


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Q7 (adamd123)*

I put up a few spyshots of a masked up Q7, either in here, or in the Car Lounge, but searching for two-letter/number combinations is impossible, so good luck.


----------



## fubar (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Audi Q7 (PerL)*

Audi site has a teaser pic. It looks so sweet
http://62.208.122.164/flash.php?lang=de


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Audi Q7 (adamd123)*

Check out this thread in the Touareg forum:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1712477


----------

